

Very high accuracy, low latency gesture control - yeban
http://www.producthunt.com/posts/nimble-2

======
ajayksagar1
Whats the range of the product?

~~~
fabrixxm
15ft ( [https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/nimble-zero-lag-high-
accu...](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/nimble-zero-lag-high-accuracy-
gesture-control) )

